# marina's in northern Europe???



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all, I am working on my preliminary Europe trip plans.
Any recomendations on Marina's in Spain, France, Belgium, Germany, Poland and Sweden that are friendly and offer more than just a place to tie up. As in haul out and repair capabilities?
Also fairly priced.
I have looked on marina map dot com I think not enough info is provided to help me decide. I have to stop in Hamburg for a Month, so def need a nice place there.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

From Portugal to the upper Eastern coast of France, I only knowt that far, you will find hundreds of marinas, and most of them are very friendly and offer several yard services and companies. From France upwards I can't help.

Some come to mind, my marina in Cascais, Portugal, very very nice,

then going North along the Portuguese coast you have:

Figueira da Foz
Porto
Viana do Castelo (that's the marina shown in my son's racing thread 1 week ago)

Vigo in Spain
and then from there on, every 2o miles or so, you'll find marinas..

Hope I helped.


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

*Emden*

There are several marinas in Emden, Germany that might meet your needs. Picturesque town, too.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahh, I forgot to give this link..CLICK HERE

they have all the marinas, just google the places you want to visit..on earth google, then go to the site I gave you, look at the marina and get their contacts. most marinas in Europe now have web pages.

Example:

VIGO

CASCAIS

then google the names of the marinas...easy as 1 2 3

For marinas in the specific countires you want, just type the name of the country in the search bar on the at marinas dot com...and take a pick...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

good feedback here, I have been doing some searching power of the web is helping many thanks.
Looks like Emden is a bit far from Hamburg any experiences sailing up the Elbe? 
The Emder yacht service is the most reasonable priced for haul out that I have found so far.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You don't mention Holland but that is worth considering. The better marinas in Spain, France and Belgium (also UK) are quite expensive. 

Holland, away from the coast (eg on the old estuaries in Zeeland), is much more reasonable and there is a good selection of first-class marinas and repair facilities. I have had good work done at Delta Marina on the Veersemeer and at Hellevoetsluis on the Haringvliet, for example. English is spoken everywhere in Holland, if that is a consideration, and travel is easy in such a small country.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lyn are you referring to this facility 
marinas com view/marina/9104
?

I think do to time I may have to go right to Hamburg once I leave France, I may not hit the UK.
Here is a small problem I am encountering most of the facilities\harbor\marinas I find listed on marinas and marinemap on the Elbe do not have contact info listed. Even a google.de search come back empty. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For Holland, this site has a comprehensive directory of marinas.

Other than the internet, the 'bible' for people cruising north-west Europe is Reeds Nautical Almanac, pub annually by Nautical Data Ltd. Much more comprehensive than its North American cousins, this contains current information on all ports and marinas.

I've not visited Hamburg, but the main marinas listed are Hamburger Yachthafen and Hamburg City Sporthafen. It looks like comprehensive facilities are available. Friends who have been that way have told me that the English-speaking British Kiel Yacht Club have been helpful in providing information about German yachting facilities. Although in a military base, visiting yachts are welcome.


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

For leads to some yacht clubs in the area, try googling "Marina City Sporthafen Hamburg" Most of the links are in German, but seem to have clickable contact information. 

We motored out of the Elbe on a falling tide into a headwind on an Amel 52. The set was 3-4 knots, I think. There was a lot of shipping coming and going, so we stayed just outside the shipping lanes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

so far planning has been pretty ok, until I got to the Hamburg part, but I am making heady way. I found a few phone numbers to call for "marinas" in Hamburg area. They sure don't like email over there 

Question on clearing in Spain, France and Germany, I will have the appropriate visa stamps before hand, what is the process?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm basing what I say on mainly the rules for UK, but it will be the same for Spain, France, Germany and most other EC countries.

As a US citizen normally resident in the USA, you will not need a visa to visit the EC by yacht, just a valid passport (unless you plan to work). The only other essential documentation is your yacht's registration. Technically you also need a VHF radio licence from your home country, but that is rarely checked.

If possible carry documentation proving your yacht was purchased outside the EC, so that VAT is not payable. For inland waterways of north-west EC you need an ICC (Internation Certificate of Competence) sailing qualification - this may apply to the Kiel canal and the Elbe, check with Reeds Nautical Almanac. It has been reported that Spain requires you to carry public liability insurance, though I have never been asked to show it.

EC customs and immigration procedures are handled slightly differently.

For customs, you need to arrive at a recognised port of entry in your first EC country (often Horta in the Azores). You should fly a yellow Q flag on arrival. Customs will allow your yacht a maximum of 18 months stay throughout the EC before importation taxes become payable (principally VAT, about 20% of yacht's value), conditional on the yacht not being sold, used commercially etc. (Note that certain islands in Europe, in particular Gibraltar, Canary Islands and the British Channel Isles, are outside the EC customs area and if you visit them you must re-initiate customs procedures at your next EC port of call.)

For immigration, you must arrive first at a recognised port of entry *in each* EC country you visit. You will be allowed a maximum stay of 6 months in each country (possibly extendable). Unlike USA, you do not need to recheck in at every port.


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

> For immigration, you must arrive first at a recognised port of entry in each EC country you visit. You will be allowed a maximum stay of 6 months in each country (possibly extendable). Unlike USA, you do not need to recheck in at every port.


This is a very common mistake that seems to abound in US forums, For non-EU citizens or those not of Iceland, Norway and Switzerland, you will only get 90 days out of any 180 days as a tourist. This is teh *combined* time that you can spend in all the Schengen countries , ie the EU excluding the UK & Ireland. The UK and Ireland will give you 6 months in both countries.

The Schengen system means that a cruise taking greater then 3 months in of the Med is actually very difficult to do legally.

Note you cant reset teh 90 days by going outside the EU for a day or so, you have to remain outside for 90 days

Now in reality , Current Schengen countries immigration computer sytems are not linked together and one country cant tell how long youve been in teh Schengen, however they can demand proof and in particular Greece and Portugal seem to be tough on the situation. SO you can get away with just ignoring teh 90 day ( until youre caught of course). Over the next few years teh immigration services are building an integrated system so abuses will tend to be discovered.

Secondly Once you have cleared into a Schengen country, there is no requirement to clear in again in any other Schengen country. If you go to a non schengen country say teh UK you have to clear back in again in a schengen country. BTW The use of Q flags is not widespread, just take the passports and crew details to teh marina office and start from there, some marinas will clear you in.

Note that Holland and Belgium ( and preseumably more EU countries) require youto complete a Schengen document when you first clear in , basically its a stylised crew list. you can get one from the RYA in the Uk

PS most European marinas need the boat to be insured, thats the most common piece of paper I've been asked for.

All of this has nothing to do with teh 18 month yacht VAT rules, the boat can stay for 18 months the crew can only stay for 90 days


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Doing Europe . . .*

The last two posts contain good information about the regulations for visiting Europe. Longer visas can be obtained for the Schengen Countries (which don't include UK!) for certain (narrow) categories of visitors - ask at one of the Schengen country offices in the US.

As to where to cruise in Europe . . .

All coastlines are rich in marinas and yacht facilities. This is a pretty densely populated place compared to the US! But some areas are busier than others. For a broad brush comparison of the different cruise areas of Europe, go to my web site (google 'jimb sail' to find it - I'm not allowed to post the url . . .). It's designed to help first time visitors to Europe plan their cruises.

Jim Baerselman


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for those good posts newbies...and welcome aboard!


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

*Not going to the UK?*

I guess that I can understand your itinerary and why you are missing out the UK. However, the west coast of Scotland has some of the finest cruising grounds in the world and several marinas located in uniquely wonderful and isolated places. I could also point you to anchorages which have no equal in terms of their stunning beauty and wildlife. And almost all of them within easy reach of great places to eat and drink........

I can provide a lot more detail if you are interested.

Stuart


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, and come north to Loch Ness too.


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

> For immigration, you must arrive first at a recognised port of entry in each EC country you visit. You will be allowed a maximum stay of 6 months in each country (possibly extendable). Unlike USA, you do not need to recheck in at every port.


Why why is this wrong information constantly put up on US boards

firstly ignore anything that is based on UK rules, They are outside Schengen

(a) you will *only be given 90 days out of any 180 * tourist visa to visit all the schengen countries, ie treat all the schengen countries as one country. You *Will not* be given 6 months in every country, this is a pre-schengen rule.

(b) US tourists do not need to apply in advance for a visa, you are automatically given the visa as a passport stamp when you arrive at the first point of entry into a schengen areas country *However the stay rules are the same for US as any other tourist*Its simply a reciprocial arrangement for the US Visa wavier scheme, non needing a visa does not mean that the schengen rules dont apply, They DO. again this is a source of much confusion amongst US boards

(c) technically you do not need to recheck in at a port in a schengen area when travelling from another port in a schengen area, however many countries have specific rules for yachts ( ie Greece, portugal, etc) which *do * require you to check in , Northern Schengen countries tend to follow the no check rules whereas southern ones tend to require you to recheck. Note if travelling from the UK or Ireland back into the Schengen area you have to reclear in. ( You also have to clear out of the schengen area as well. and some countries like greece have specific rules for yachts, inc transist logs etc

(d) Use of the Q flag is declining in the EU. So generally its not neccessary, though I know Greece , portugal and sometime spain are hot about it. Generally to clear in you will arrive at a marina in a port of entry, go to the marina office and begin the clearance process there. Very rarely do they come out to the boat. ( you arnt a 30,000 ton tanker!).

In my experience especially of spain/portugal, the marinas will require boat insurance and particular third party insurance and public liability insurance before allowing you to berth. This was less so in france and not at all the case in the UK. Note this isnt a government requirement, merely a marina one

(e) the UK will give a US visitor 6 months entry for the UK alone.



> Longer visas can be obtained for the Schengen Countries (which don't include UK!) for certain (narrow) categories of visitors - ask at one of the Schengen country offices in the US.


*Not True*There is NO extended Schengen Visa, this is another myth perpetuated on US Boards. Some EU ( note EU) countries have extended visas , but this *only apply to that country* They do not extend the 90 days out of 180 rule. also these country specific visas are generally non-tourist and generally make you a tax resident and hence you can loose the 18 month VAT excemption. Also These entended visas are for cruisers, almost impossible to get as they require residence in the visa country.


----------

